# Goose fat



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone ever oiled their leather with goose fat?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Only the once and it was a nightmare. I kept getting an urge to swim the English channel.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Most on here find Liquid Leather works fine


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

only a random question cos after X mas theres loads of goose fat left and i hate roast potatoes. eek/.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So you want to use left-over goose fat on your leather? Won't that make your car smell of roast potatoes? :lol: :lol:

I'd say steer clear of a fat rather than an oil because it'd be less likely to soak into the leather and actually feed it, and more likely to leave marks on your clothing. Or make you smell like a roast potato.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

BLinky said:


> anyone ever oiled their leather with goose fat?


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

roast potato seats yeah. you know this is a joke tread right?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, hence the sarcasm. :roll:


----------

